# Pandoering (naar Ned.)



## eno2

Hallo,

<Ik heb veel zin om hem een pandoering* te geven>

Pandoering is ook al BE (Belgisch Nederlands) en de Nederlanders schijnen er niet één enkel woord voor te hebben. Of wel soms?

DVD: Pak slaag....


----------



## Peterdg

Wij gebruiken "rammeling".


----------



## eno2

Awel, dat is ook BE


Maar goed, aframmeling is Nederlands. 



> Rammeling
> BE pak slaag= aframmeling, afstraffing, bastonnade




OK, boeken dicht.


----------



## Peterdg

Mijn van Dale vermeldt bij "rammeling" geen gewestelijk o.i.d.


----------



## eno2

Times change... 
Wat zeggen de Nederlanders hier over 'rammeling'? Ik heb zo mijn twijfels over 'BE'. 
Mij lijkt rammeling lichter dan aframmeling en meer irorisch of figuurlijk van gebruik. Dat 'tonaliteiten of nuances vind je niet altijd terug in woordenboeken.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Heb jij nog 'Zuid-Nederlands' i.p.v. BE?


Yep. Maar ook "Belg."


----------



## eno2

Een pandoer was (vroeger?) een flik.

DVD: 





> Pandoer: niet algemeen politieman



VD Ned Eng: 





> Pandoer: BE, informeel. Politieagent. Cop


----------

